# Best Time for Powder in Utah



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

March would be my suggestion. There needs to be some period of time to establish a base, ortherwise a lot of the good terrain will still be shit. Plus, Jan and Feb can be cold as Eff! I prefer any time after the Daylight Savings Time ends. That extra hour really adds to the enjoyment, IMHO.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

March. It's always March...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

How much money do you have? Best way to predict it is buy your ticket the night before a good storm. You will for sure have the best snow that way.


----------

